# NYC subway fare card question



## Steve4031 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm traveling in NYC in January with gf. We intend to use the subway to get around quite a bit. In Chicago I use m Chicago card to pay for her and them to pay for me. So I swipe it she goes through and then I swipe it again for me tO go through. Can I do this in NYC?

Thanks


----------



## NY Penn (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, up to four people can travel on one Pay-Per-Ride Metrocard (obviously, only one on an Unlimited). This works with subway-bus, bus-bus, and bus-subway transfers as well: if the previous use of the card was to let two people through, it will either cause the fare machine to beep twice (on a bus) or make the turnstile arm rotate twice with only one swipe (in a subway station).

PS You may find the link in my signature useful.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 11, 2011)

NY Penn said:


> Yes, up to four people can travel on one Pay-Per-Ride Metrocard (obviously, only one on an Unlimited). This works with subway-bus, bus-bus, and bus-subway transfers as well: if the previous use of the card was to let two people through, it will either cause the fare machine to beep twice (on a bus) or make the turnstile arm rotate twice with only one swipe (in a subway station).
> 
> PS You may find the link in my signature useful.


NY Penn

Thank you for the assistance. And the link. Now I can load the 1 card up with 20 dollars, and just use it. If I have some left, I can use it the next time I come to NYC.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

It's different on BART. This is because the BART ticket or card has to be "read" upon both entering and exiting the system.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 26, 2011)

The washington metro is also like this.


----------

